# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  nozzle jamming into bed

## rustyhead

I am new to 3d  so please bear with me.I have a creality cr-10s pro and have made one print,the second print went bad,deposited a blob of filament on the print and now the nozzle jams into the bed so much it flexes the gantry and is putting a hole in the bed.I tried a third print which came out fine except for the nozzle jamming the bed.Any help would be appreciated.

----------

